# exaile + lyrics

## donmateo

Witajcie!

Czy jest jakiś sposób, aby była dostępna opcja informations(?), gdzie w zakładce można było wybrać 'lyrics' bez ciągnięcia dev-python/gnome-python-extras wraz z całą stertą innych gnomowych pakietów? Korzystam z xfce i wydaje mi się to średnio potrzebne. Może znacie jakiś sposób na ominięcie tego? (gstreamer?)

Pozdrawiam,

donmateo.

----------

## donmateo

Any ideas?

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz, dodaj do package.provided albo zmoduj ebuilda i zobacz, czy odpali bez tego pakietu.

----------

